# wages



## Mitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks to all on his site it; has been extremelly usefull

One question I have not found info on is what others are paying thier help. I have been paying 20 cash for ground guys and 25 to 30 for expereinced climbers when Im not doing it. I suspect I pay high wages but it is under the table and i only hire very fit hard workers. 
Thanks


----------



## clearance (Apr 5, 2007)

Are you paying workers compensation? Victoria B.C. or some other Victoria?


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wcb*

victoria bc
have not payed comp yet, just starting to need employees and have not submitted any payment yet, i do have a wcb number however


----------



## Streyken (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one climber I use a few times a month at 45/hr. + WC works out to 50/hr. I only use him on the hard jobs, so he deserves to make a decent day. Most climbers around here seem to make 22-30 if employed full time.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the info

after meeting some tree folks in person locally and in vernon when i did my isa exam, it seemed like victoria is over populated with tree companies and consequently pays lower wages, would you agree?


----------



## Streyken (Apr 5, 2007)

I've heard this. What you need is more trees, or move to the North Shore to join the 60+ companies here.


----------



## clearance (Apr 5, 2007)

Streyken said:


> I have one climber I use a few times a month at 45/hr. + WC works out to 50/hr. I only use him on the hard jobs, so he deserves to make a decent day. Most climbers around here seem to make 22-30 if employed full time.



Good man, paying a good climber well. $22-30 is about it, you're right. Mitchell, I believe in paying hardworking groundsman $20 hr. some people think anyone can do it, not so, more like 1 in a 1000.


----------



## Streyken (Apr 5, 2007)

Definitely agree Clearance, a good ground guy more than doubles my daily output, or income, depending on how you look at it. Finding someone that knows how to work, has site awareness and experience is hard to find.


----------



## treebogan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Worth their weight in sweat and gold!*

True enough,good groundie's are a rare breed and paying them what they are worth is the only way to keep them around.Mine keep the tips,fair enough.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the feedback: I like the idea of giving the crew tips. I would say 30 percent of people tip or give more then i ask for, I was wondering if that is normal; or does it mean I am perenially under bidding? 
Another local tree company said he regularly pays 30ish dollars extra a day to the guys each if the job goes well, but by not garaunteeing it he can reserve the right not to if things are not smooth.


----------



## treebogan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Fine line*

I like the idea of giving the guys a bit extra if things go well,depends on your boys I spose.30% of your clients give tips?Perfect!I don't think that means your underbidding,clients chose you and are showing their apreciation for a job well done with exta for you or your guys.Be proud and thankfull.


----------



## maxburton (Apr 5, 2007)

I tip my employees when my customer tips me, otherwise not. I have learned that if you start tipping your employees out of your pocket, they begin to expect it. I have had employees get mad at me for paying them exactly what they were owed. Based on your posts, Mitchell, I think your suspicions are correct: your prices are too low. Rethink your costs and the money you wish to earn and change your prices accordingly.


----------

